# Timpie Springs



## SwedishCowboy (Sep 25, 2017)

I have been to Timpie Springs with some friends a couple Saturdays in the last month and have only killed coots except one duck. Are we doing something wrong or is the area just not that good for ducks?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Kill every coot you can, they kill ducklings and eat duck eggs


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

SwedishCowboy said:


> I have been to Timpie Springs with some friends a couple Saturdays in the last month and have only killed coots except one duck. Are we doing something wrong or is the area just not that good for ducks?


I've only hunted Timpie once, but as far as I can tell it doesn't have a great reputation for duck hunting. It might be worth it to make the drive to Farmington Bay or another WMA on the eastern shore.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I live in Tooele and hunt Timpie maybe once a year. That place has NEVER produced for me. Yes there are times I have shot a few birds, but mostly when I go it's just for a walk around the dike. The mud will eat you up, and the few ducks that are there just sit out in the middle of the big pond. I don't think you are doing anything wrong, that place just sucks!


----------

